# Please suggest UPS model



## dexterz (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys I'm currently using a APC 700VA UPS which is about 5years old now. The hardware connected to it has evolved over the years and end result now is the system restarts when the power fails if I'm gaming. System doesnt restart during power cuts if I'm not gaming

Below mentioned stuff runs off the UPS backup.
CPU i5 2500k
MB Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
27 Inch Benq LCD Monitor
Corsair HX650 PSU
Nvidia GTX1060 GPU
2x4GB DDR3 RAM
1 840Evo SSD
1 2TB WD Green Drive
1 2TB Seagate Barracuda
4x 120mm Fans
1 Asus Xonar DG Sound Card
1 Modem
TVS Mechanical Keyboard and Logitech G300 Mouse

I don't need long backup as my society has generator backup. I just want to avoid the restarts during power cuts. Please suggest a UPS model that can help me with this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2017)

APC 1.1KVA UPS @ 5.5k

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 25, 2017)

It could be just the battery. They degrade over time.
Try replacing the lead acid battery with a new one.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 25, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> It could be just the battery. They degrade over time.
> Try replacing the lead acid battery with a new one.


battery has been replaced every 2years since purchase. issue has been present since battery was replaced a year back


----------

